
Ask HN: How do you research a topic online? - stevofolife
Research doesn&#x27;t have to be academia bounded. I&#x27;m referring to research in general where I have a specific concept, topic or area that I want to learn about and understand. How do you guys find and learn about something fast and effectively?
======
ferrari8608
It really depends on what the topic is. I always hit Google or DuckDuckGo
first. Most of the time, I can find all of the information I need after a few
tweaked searches. If not, the information I probably need is in a book, so I
find a book. The great thing about nonfiction books is that the authors love
to talk about other authors and their books. So there's more books I can read
on the subject.

If it's tech related, or something hands-on (like cooking, gardening, auto
repair, etc.) I like to just jump in head first and get my hands dirty as soon
as possible, reading up on tips and techniques here and there as I go. Youtube
is great for these. There's often a ten minute video with exactly the
information I need.

